# JD 2305 stability



## SteveB (Aug 12, 2008)

I need a small tractor that is stable on slopes. What I currently have don't think will work for me. Looking at the JD2305 with FEL. Any one use one under these conditions? How stable are they? Thanks in advance.


----------

